# Upgrading previous HDTV



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

How's it going fellas?

I took apart my previous HDTV wondering what was causing the shifting clouded area and also wanting to learn more about them. 1 of the 2 copper ribbon cables was cut in half which I believe is what was causing the odd cloud on the TV that was only if the screen was white mainly. 
Do you know where to get the replacement copper ribbon cables? 
Searched and couldn't find any over 4 inches. The 2 of them connect into the T Con board which handles the timing for the L & R sides of the display. Previously didn't know it was split into 2 sides down the middle.

Aside from the actual display the design of the components inside are a lot less complex than I had expected


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a tough one... Have you tried contacting a TV service shop? I'd probably start there and see if they'd sell you the part (or point you in the right direction).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is more of a service type question. What's the make of the display so I can move this to the proper forum?


----------

